# Lovely... Banner of May :)



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww Look at the banner of the month... So pretty with the beauties Ache and Nellie Mossa and the handsome boy Cruze. What a great present for Mother's Day. Thanks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Enjoy! Nice and sunny . . . now if only the weather in the northeast would follow . . . ahhh . . .


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh wow!!I was out yesterday,and really busy today so have just seen the terrific banner,I'm such a proud Mummy! Ache and Nellie are almost the same age,just a couple of days apart.Cruze is a fine figure of a pup!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! I am so in love with the new banner for May. I am completely honored that Cruze (LaMontaña Crusero de Aventura) is the new cover boy along with two dazzling Havvys on the other side of the banner. It is indeed a very happy mommy's day and month. Congratulations to all. Thanks, Geri for including Cruze in the beautiful Spring Banner.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I logged on and of course the new banner came up....made me smile! Cute, cute and more cutiness. I love the way the banner changes each month to let us enjoy the different beautiful pups each month.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice banner indeed
Havs are such cute dogs


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow what a title Cruze has!! As you know Patti I think your dogs are stunning!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

So cute! Love it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful pups....nice work on the banner ....thanks for doing it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for the nice sunny banner the Havanese look great and I finally got to see a side view of Cruze! Zoeys New Boy Friend


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice!!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the new banner!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

They're so cute, love the side profile though... such a good pic. What is Cruze's cut considered, it's perfect


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Laura,

Cruze doesn't have a "cut" because he's just a 4 month old puppy right now, so he's sporting the "real" pupppy cut. <grin>


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love the new banner....the pups are representing us very well here....too cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So cute - I can't wait to me Ache next week!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Laurief said:


> So cute - I can't wait to me Ache next week!!


----------

